
Google/Apple where is the catch? - FpUser
Browsers look more and more capable as an application deployment platform. They give developers a chance to bypass those pesky issues of being at a mercy of Apple&#x2F;Google&#x2F;Whatever app stores.<p>For example since browser currently exposes Bluetooth LE and WebGL I am thinking of moving one of my products (namely virtual bike training platform) to a browser.<p>If I do this, then how Google&#x2F;Apple will control me then? Or they will at some point require web apps to be certified (practically turning it to another app store) to run on their browsers?
======
ternarybash
I genuinely think that unless your app requires significant power, i.e.
graphics or such. Web-Assembly and PWAs will take over. The app stores will
fight tooth and nail to keep revenue coming from their stores though.

